# 2014 Leon FR wheel colour code



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

*Wheel colour code and repair: Leon FR*

I need to repair small area of damage on one of the wheels my 2014 Leon FR. Does anyone know what the paint code is on these for a good match? Ive seen some references to Wurth silver being used on most wheels but I wondered if that was still the same?

They are the 18" ones like these if that makes any difference:


----------



## braders (Jan 7, 2010)

If your going to blow it in then it shouldn't be to much of an issue. Wurth and Auto Glym wheel silver from memory is a very coarse flake where as they look very fine. 

Are you planning on painting the whole wheel?


----------



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

I wasn't planning on doing the whole wheel to be honest. Any idea of what may be a suitable match? Obviously not aiming for perfection.


----------



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

Here is the area of damage:









I guess it was more of a scrape than a proper kerbing. Would I need to use etch primer for those tiny areas where bare metal shows through?

Having a look around it seems VW reflex silver or Seat luna grey are listed as reasonably close matches unless anyone else has any recommendations Ill give one of those a go.


----------



## bannan (Jun 20, 2007)

Don't try Auto Glym Wheel Silver. It is quite a dark silver compared to what you have there. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## braders (Jan 7, 2010)

Yes, etch primer is a must for bare metal as nothing else will adhere to it. As bannan has said I wouldn't try Auto Glym personally. With regards to the colours you have found for how much colour youll be a pplying even if the colour is out you'll barely see. 

Should be quiet an easy are to blow in to be honest. Even though you will be keeping the are small when painting just ensure your maskingand prep is slightly bigger to accommodate for any ospray with out leaving a solid edge/line in any of the layers.


----------



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks chaps. I'm going to spread a little Cataloy knifing putty over the area to fill a couple of mini holes. I take it if no metal is showing at this point I then dont need the etch primer?


----------



## braders (Jan 7, 2010)

MrMatt said:


> Thanks chaps. I'm going to spread a little Cataloy knifing putty over the area to fill a couple of mini holes. I take it if no metal is showing at this point I then dont need the etch primer?


Yeah. Etch is to go over bare metal really. If there's no bare metal apply primer over the repaired area, cure and prep. Apply colour further than the primer for coverage. Apply lacquer over the coloured area and further again then fade out thinners at the end of your lacquer.

Theres a good thread on here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=402570


----------



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

I found a good colour match in Audi L1H7 colour code. Needed a bit of flatting and compounding to get it glossy due to my poor lacquer spraying skills though...


----------



## braders (Jan 7, 2010)

MrMatt said:


> I found a good colour match in Audi L1H7 colour code. Needed a bit of flatting and compounding to get it glossy due to my poor lacquer spraying skills though...


Application skills will come with practice and confidence.

Post a picture up of your handy work :thumb:


----------



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

Here ya go:


















Critique away :thumb:


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Looks good to me


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looks good to me as well and I'd be happy with that results 

What did you end up doing / using ?


----------



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

I followed the guide posted above with some etch primer, colour (L1H7) and lacquer from paints4u. Then hit it with some wet and dry and some megs 105 on a microfiber cloth. I'm happy with it, we shall see what the longevity is like I guess.


----------



## braders (Jan 7, 2010)

Excellent work mate. Should be proud of that.


----------



## Fruitcake (May 9, 2011)

That looks a great finish! 

I need to do similar after just grazing a tiny part of my wheel recently, hopefully I can manage to make mine look as good.


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

MrMatt said:


> I found a good colour match in Audi L1H7 colour code. Needed a bit of flatting and compounding to get it glossy due to my poor lacquer spraying skills though...


It can be tricky without being able to control the pressure and the nozzle size, still nice work!


----------

